

Opensource WinRT subsonic client - CalinBalauru
http://apps.microsoft.com/windows/en-US/app/subsonic8/1b8ef98c-8e57-48ea-b55b-57e70355a717
Subsonic is our open source subsonic client.<p>At the moment, a user can: 
play audio filss
play video files
search for songs/albums/artists
can create playlists (not Subsonic playlists but a specific format)
shuffle songs<p>We plan to add some missing features that where not so critical right now like:
progress bar for audio playback
skipping inside a while file playing it
use the random songs feature of Subsonic
save/load playlists to Subsonic<p>Fork us at https://github.com/agilefreaks/Subsonic8
======
CalinBalauru
Subsonic is our open source subsonic client.

At the moment, a user can: play audio filss play video files search for
songs/albums/artists can create playlists (not Subsonic playlists but a
specific format) shuffle songs

We plan to add some missing features that where not so critical right now
like: progress bar for audio playback skipping inside a while file playing it
use the random songs feature of Subsonic save/load playlists to Subsonic

Fork us at <https://github.com/agilefreaks/Subsonic8>

